# First Bait Swarm Caught in the Bay Area Peninsula



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I beat Ollie catching the first bait swarm in the peninsula with my trusty hinge top swarm trap.
Oh it's on now Ollie


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Nice job Charlie!!


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Charlie B said:


> I beat Ollie catching the first bait swarm in the peninsula with my trusty hinge top swarm trap.
> Oh it's on now Ollie


Good Job Charlie! Swarm Commander is on the way.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I saw this and was absolutely shocked...then I realized you were not talking about the bay area, of Michigan's lower peninsula. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## 707tothe907 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have some queens coming in on Friday for splits. If my bees end up swarming before that I'm gonna cry.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So a deep is enough room for a swarm trap, eh.
Do you also load up the entire box with empty frames?
What is inside that swarm box anyway?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I've tried it with only one or two brood frames and the rest foundationless frames to avoid wax moths. It doesn't work as well as loading the whole box with old brood comb. 

8 frame deep full of old black brood comb frames. Three drops of LGO at the entrance. 10 frame deeps are actually better but I have a short supply of those at the moment.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We're tied. I got one also. 
Using the swarm commander this year, I see OD has it as well.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Nice Dan, as long as we got the jump on Ollie, that's all that matters. Don't worry, the first swarm he traps no doubt will be on a full length feature video which he'll brag about for a month! You wait and see.


----------



## Denniston (Mar 19, 2015)

KPeacock said:


> I saw this and was absolutely shocked...then I realized you were not talking about the bay area, of Michigan's lower peninsula. Congrats on the catch.


That's what I thought at first too, as I live in Indiana and am from Michigan. My mom graduated from Bullock Creek. You know where that is?


----------

